# River Ducks



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I was just wondering if river hunting is better once the lakes freeze?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes. When the lakes are open the ducks can go anywhere when they freeze they only have one place to go. We don't even bother duck hunting until the lakes freeze


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

X25


----------

